# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Ic Doxycycline

## importeater91

IC DOXYCYCLINE 100 MG any one ever use this before? a friend of mine gave me his bottle because his doc changed his prescription. he said it would help me with acne. i googled it and it said its for infections like UTIs and some STDs and also acne.i took a pill last night and one this afternoon. im breaking out a little bit more and curious if its from the pills. its probably all in my head but would me taking those affect me this soon, and has any one ever taking this before?

----------


## MuscleScience

Be careful of going out in the sun, it can make you extremely sensitive to the sun I.E. sunburns.

----------


## importeater91

yeah i noticed it said that on the bottle..i never use suntan lotion in the summer only oil so i should be good considering its winter time now...it says to take 2 hrs before or after antacids,iron,vit/minerals.....what foods have those in them?

----------


## MuscleScience

iron= leafy greens, liver, red meats
Vit/minerals= fruits, veggies,

----------


## importeater91

thanks...do you think its all in my head about me gettin more acne from the pills?

----------


## MuscleScience

you could be allergic?

----------


## importeater91

could be..ill keep taking them and if it gets worse ill stop taking them

----------


## Machin3

its an antibiotic and it was no produced for acne fighting but for killing good and bad bacteria.... 


acne= accutane

----------


## im83931

It can be used for acne, it can also change the color of your teeth. Thats why it isnt used as much anymore

----------


## gixxerboy1

I know lots of people who are still prescribed it for acne. It does work

----------


## lilnardey

xxxx

----------


## passthetest

works good dries you out big time and if u go outside you will get burned in 5 minutes, possibly get some sort of rash form the irritation

----------

